# On the Blue Hawk, NYK due 1/7/08 Port Hueneme



## dkhandabi (Jun 8, 2007)

Any delay in the ship arriving in oxnard, CA secondary to the engine troubles?


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

dkhandabi said:


> Any delay in the ship arriving in oxnard, CA secondary to the engine troubles?


The Oxnard web page still has it there on the 6th. It must be just dropping off only a few cars
since its only scheduled to be in the port one day. I guess it could be on its way to Japan?


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

So I'm looking at the video at the Panama Canal I see the Blue Hawk?
Have no idea if it is, what do you think?
Looks like a roll on roll off ramp on the back, and is the right shipping line.
Is it going in the correct direction?
How long does it take from the Canal to Port Hueneme?


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Its looks like its set to be in San Diego on 1/4 and at Port Hueneme on 1/6 according to the new schedules. Did anyone ever confirm the mechnical problems? It doesnt seem to have effected the schedule.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

kfrisch said:


> Checked this morning and it is having engine troubles. Thankfully my car come off here in Jacksonville. Hope it is not delayed to much heading west.


Did your car get redelivered yet?


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like the Blue Hawk is going to be a couple of days late.
Blue Hawk arrives San Diego 01/06 12:30 depart San Diego 01/07 17:00


----------



## mrwma237 (Aug 30, 2007)

Calvette said:


> Looks like the Blue Hawk is going to be a couple of days late.
> Blue Hawk arrives San Diego 01/06 12:30 depart San Diego 01/07 17:00


Okay, I read every post in this thread, starting from the top all the way down. It has been the most intense/terrifying reading I've experienced in a long time.

My car is on the Blue Hawk, with you guys. How do you know it will be a couple days late? Can you confirm this update? Please advise. thanks.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

mrwma237 said:


> Okay, I read every post in this thread, starting from the top all the way down. It has been the most intense/terrifying reading I've experienced in a long time.
> 
> My car is on the Blue Hawk, with you guys. How do you know it will be a couple days late? Can you confirm this update? Please advise. thanks.


San Diego information http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/


----------



## mrwma237 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks.

Do any of you know what's the estimated time it will take from arriving to the port then to the dealers?

In my case, Oxnard to South Bay BMW.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

mrwma237 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do any of you know what's the estimated time it will take from arriving to the port then to the dealers?
> 
> In my case, Oxnard to South Bay BMW.


I'd start by asking your CA.
From another thread I saw that the customs department didn't go back to work until today.
There may be a back up of cars waiting to clear customs when our boat comes in.


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

hmm..now the hope of mine being here at Peter Pan BMW by the 3rd week of Jan may not be fulfilled..


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

The Blue Hawk is now schedule to arrive in post on the 9th.

http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/20080104163648.pdf


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

ok guys..let's be positive here..maybe the delay of arrival may not matter as much afterall due to the potential port delay after the new year...


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

bb987 said:


> ok guys..let's be positive here..maybe the delay of arrival may not matter as much afterall due to the potential port delay after the new year...


I would agree since the car that were there before the holidays needed to be worked first anyways. The Madam Butterfly which is also carrying BMW's docks the day before the Blue Hawk. The Madam was also scheduled to dock the day before the Blue on the old schedule. Now my question is do they (once the cars have cleared customs) load a full truck for each dealership? Or do they load a truck with all of the "P0" cars for an area?


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks a great question, JSpira can you help us with this one


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

looks like the boat is running late in San Diego


----------



## dkhandabi (Jun 8, 2007)

My dealer told me it usually takes 1 week from arrival to the port to arrival to the dealership if there is no problems. Who knows though?


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

is the boat early

http://aisfree.aislive.com/Influx.aspx?Map=Los Angeles Harbor


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

trusaleen1 said:


> is the boat early
> 
> http://aisfree.aislive.com/Influx.aspx?Map=Los Angeles Harbor


No, they don't unload our cars at the port of Long Beach or Los Angeles.


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

so did the blue hawk arrived yet?


----------



## JimTrout (Aug 30, 2007)

Just as information, I was on the Sagittarius Leader which arrived port Hueneme 12/25. My car is not yet past customs and we won't know when the car will be to the dealer until after it does clear.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

bb987 said:


> so did the blue hawk arrived yet?


Its on the way to Port Hueneme and is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.
It was at the Port of Long Beach earlier today.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

JimTrout said:


> Just as information, I was on the Sagittarius Leader which arrived port Hueneme 12/25. My car is not yet past customs and we won't know when the car will be to the dealer until after it does clear.


It could be awhile before we see our car since customs never went back to work until the 3rd.
The Blue Hawk is like the 3rd or 4th ship (with autos) that will have unloaded since the holidays.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Does anyone know what the customs process is when looking at the car. Does it go through an X-ray, how many cars can customs do a day? Do you think we have any shot at getting our cars by not this weekend but next?


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

trusaleen1 said:


> <snip> Do you think we have any shot at getting our cars by not this weekend but next?


Figure a week or so after the guys on the Sagittarius Leader get their cars.
The customs agents may be back at work but I'll bet that they are not at full force.
I'm going to call the middle of next week and see if I can get any information.


----------



## mrwma237 (Aug 30, 2007)

all this delay is pissing me off. i want my friggin car. 

aren't you guys paying for your cars already? my payments started on 01/01


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

mrwma237 said:


> all this delay is pissing me off. i want my friggin car.
> 
> aren't you guys paying for your cars already? my payments started on 01/01


We paid for ours in full a month before we left for Germany. Its out of our hands and we knew there would be delays when we went with ED. We got a trip to Germany and saved a bunch of money, so to me its worth the wait. The weather sucks so it would just be sitting in the garage next to my Corvette anyways. I do however want to track it so I know when it gets to the dealer.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Have we docked yet?


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

trusaleen1 said:


> Have we docked yet?


It should of last night or sometime today.
We dropped our car off on 11/30 so its only 
been 40 days since we last saw it.


----------



## dkhandabi (Jun 8, 2007)

I dropped off my car on 11/20, and I was expecting 8-10 weeks like the brochure would say. Feb 1 would be 10 weeks, and I am sure we will have our cars by then....so I am happy. When I was in germany, they told me they have a ship leaving to the west coast at least once a week. Then I wonder why my car is on the same boat as someone that dropped it off 10 days later?

When You guys get your car....what are among the first things you will do?

I myself plan to add the clear bra...for i found a place that will do the basic installation for $430. 

I regret not getting my car with the sirrus package, so I may add this....not sure if its worth the expense. 

Was wondering if I should buy any leather protectants for the interior, and or any chemicals for the exterior to protect the paint? Any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

dkhandabi said:


> I dropped off my car on 11/20, and I was expecting 8-10 weeks like the brochure would say. Feb 1 would be 10 weeks, and I am sure we will have our cars by then....so I am happy. When I was in germany, they told me they have a ship leaving to the west coast at least once a week. Then I wonder why my car is on the same boat as someone that dropped it off 10 days later?
> 
> When You guys get your car....what are among the first things you will do?
> 
> ...


I would never do the clear bra thing, a friend did and has since had it removed.
As for the paint and leather protectants, if it was needed BMW would of done it.
Selling them is just another way dealers make money.

Where did you drop your car off at?


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I dropped my car off on 11/9. However I was originally on the Aegean Leader, but that boat broke down. They took my car off and I was put on the Blue Hawk.

So I called ED this morning and spoke to Melissa, she confirmed our cars were unloaded and customs takes anywhere from two days to two weeks. Then 2-4 days to get to the dealership. They usually take all the ED cars and deliver them to the surrounding dealers. How many people do we have from the bay area?


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

trusaleen1 said:


> I dropped my car off on 11/9. However I was originally on the Aegean Leader, but that boat broke down. They took my car off and I was put on the Blue Hawk.
> 
> So I called ED this morning and spoke to Melissa, she confirmed our cars were unloaded and customs takes anywhere from two days to two weeks. Then 2-4 days to get to the dealership. They usually take all the ED cars and deliver them to the surrounding dealers. How many people do we have from the bay area?


Concord BMW here


----------



## BimmerDJB (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm going through Steven's Creek BMW, in Santa Clara.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

oh i forgot, sonnen BMW here in san rafael


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

calvette and I seem to have both cleared customs already? Can anyone else confirm if they have gone through customs yet


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

Did your SA told you that it cleared custom? When are you expecting to receive your cars? I am going thru Peter Pan BMW..


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

bb987 said:


> Did your SA told you that it cleared custom? When are you expecting to receive your cars? I am going thru Peter Pan BMW..


Take a look at this thread. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=254698

From the list of dealers we have listed the whole bay area is covered, North, South, East and West.


----------



## dkhandabi (Jun 8, 2007)

I dropped off in munich.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

dkhandabi said:


> I dropped off my car on 11/20, and I was expecting 8-10 weeks like the brochure would say. Feb 1 would be 10 weeks, and I am sure we will have our cars by then....so I am happy<snip>


The day (11/30) we left the car at Welt 3 others were also left there. Could of
been you were the first car for the next truck load and we were the last ones.


----------



## mrwma237 (Aug 30, 2007)

Calvette said:


> The day (11/30) we left the car at Welt 3 others were also left there. Could of
> been you were the first car for the next truck load and we were the last ones.


I dropped mine off on 11/30/07 too. I remember seeing a white 335i w/ a brown interior, i think at Harms office.


----------



## mrwma237 (Aug 30, 2007)

Calvette said:


> I would never do the clear bra thing, a friend did and has since had it removed.
> As for the paint and leather protectants, if it was needed BMW would of done it.
> Selling them is just another way dealers make money.
> 
> Where did you drop your car off at?


Check out this threat at bimmerpost to get some ideas on detailing and washing your brand new babies.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9145


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

mrwma237 said:


> Check out this threat at bimmerpost to get some ideas on detailing and washing your brand new babies.
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9145


Been claying and using Zaino for 8 years on my Corvette's.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Cal did you see the post by samwoo on our other site, he was on the EL and he did ED and he still hasnt seen his car. Im worried there our situation of clearing customs so quickly is too good to be true


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

oK all on the blue hawk, i talked to Melissa at BMW, she said our cars have cleared customs and it Dept. of Ag does random checks. Our cars are now going to BMW to check for damages, and then off to the dealers


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

trusaleen1 said:


> oK all on the blue hawk, i talked to Melissa at BMW, she said our cars have cleared customs and it Dept. of Ag does random checks. Our cars are now going to BMW to check for damages, and then off to the dealers


They said DoA take 2 or 3 days.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Im second in line for Dept of Ag. Do you think we can get our cars by next weekend :rofl:


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

Talked to my SA this afternoon and he said i should get the car in about 2 wks..


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

bb987 said:


> Talked to my SA this afternoon and he said i should get the car in about 2 wks..


Did you have damage?


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

Calvette said:


> Did you have damage?


I assume no..


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

bb987 said:


> I assume no..


Two weeks sounds like a standard answer to me.
Another ship came in over the holidays and Customs never
worked them until the 3rd or 4th and a couple of guys
had their cars on Friday.

Our cars were unloaded on the 9th with some already clearing customs.
Those that cleared customs and are not being held for DoA or for damage
could be on their way early next week. Remember once the cars
get to BMW they are put on a fast track.

My guess and its only a guess is that we'll see ED cars off the
Blue Hawk being delivered by the end of next week.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Cal, do you know if you have cleared with the Dept of Ag


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

trusaleen1 said:


> Cal, do you know if you have cleared with the Dept of Ag


No idea.

With all the banana, pineapple and other produce boats that come in there you'd think
the DoA wouldn't worry about ED car.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Whats going on with everyone else on the Blue Hawk, have any of you heard anything?


----------



## BimmerDJB (Jan 10, 2008)

*Pick up/drop off?*

Was just wondering when folks picked up/dropped off their cars. I took a bunch of pics and I might have one of your car too. If anyone is interested let me know which car is yours...

I picked up on Nov. 24 and dropped off in Munich on Nov 30.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

BimmerDJB said:


> Was just wondering when folks picked up/dropped off their cars. I took a bunch of pics and I might have one of your car too. If anyone is interested let me know which car is yours...
> 
> I picked up on Nov. 24 and dropped off in Munich on Nov 30.


We dropped on the 30th but it was at Welt


----------



## Noddy (Nov 30, 2005)

*I'm on the Blue Hawk*

Menlo Park.. car via DeLon, Salem OR.... Jim Mannheimr ROCKS ! :thumbup:
Dropped off on 11/24 at Harms, Munchen then direct to SFO at 3.40 pm.... wish I could have brought it in the Checked Luggage !


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Dropped off car in Paris on 11/9. However first boat broke down


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

trusaleen1 said:


> Im second in line for Dept of Ag. Do you think we can get our cars by next weekend :rofl:


Well did it make past the "Bug Guys"?


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I havent called yet. I'll try later this afternoon. Did you call BMW ED and find out your status CAL


----------

